# Decompiler (JadClipse) unter Mac OS X einrichten



## Skalar- (18. Mai 2009)

*[gelöst] Decompiler (JadClipse) unter Mac OS X einrichten*

Hey,

ich will nun endlich mal JadClipse in mein Eclipse fummeln. JadClipse-Jar (net.sf.jadclipse_3.3.0) in den plugin-Ordner gepackt und nun soll man ja unter Preferences - Java - JadClipse den Path to Decompiler einstellen. Unter Windows wäre das ja die jad.exe... haha, aber was macht ein Macianer jetzt? Hab mir auch schon so eine MacJAD.app runtergeladen und die dort eingegeben, klappt aber nicht (java.io.IOException: /applications/Eclipse/plugins/MacJAD.app: cannot execute)

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wenn du unter einem Mac System ein Programm installierst, dann sieht es für den User nur so aus, als ob er eine Datei in den Programme Ordner zieht. In Wirklichkeit ist diese angebliche Datei ein ganzes Verzeichnis. Du kannst dir auch den Inhalt anzeigen lassen (rechtsklick auf das Ding)

Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass du eben eine Datei aus dem inneren dieses Paketes benötigst.


----------



## Skalar- (18. Mai 2009)

Habs mit JD-Eclipse statt mit JadClipse gemacht und hat wunderbar geklappt.

http://java.decompiler.free.fr/?q=jdeclipse#install


----------

